
ATTN: The user "msgbeepa" Is a Spammer Submitting Paid Posts Do Not Upvote - staunch

======
dfranke
Just looks like a lame self-promoter, not a spammer per se. I echo pg's
comment but if something comes along that's actually worth reading, I don't
think anything sinister will happen if you upmod it.

------
rfrey
If anything worth reading came along, I'm not sure how you'd find it on that
site... They need to make the content blink or something. Or jitter, that'd
work.

------
pg
It's not like anyone upvotes her now.

~~~
staunch
It does generate _some_ amount of ad revenue from the clicks. Just bothers me,
perhaps it shouldn't. I don't mean to blow it out of proportion.

